# 2010 Versa Ecodes & correct parts to purchase. Help me help my friend :)



## versamang6000 (4 mo ago)

My friend has a 2010 Nissan Versa sedan and wants me to fix their evap codes.

PS - gas cap has been replaced.

Codes: 
-P0455 (Evaporative Emission Control System Leak Detected (gross leak)
-P0441 (Evaporative Emission Control System Incorrect Purge Flow)

My question for P0441 is, is this the correct part I need to replace it? any suggestions for a part that's cheaper?
-https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/find/2010-nissan-versa-vapor-canister-purge-valve.c7389

On the other code, I need to check for cracks/broken hoses within the evap system. I'll cross that bridge when I get there unless someone has ideas about what it could be.

Thank you for any suggestions! She was quoted at $800 dollars for the repair, which is insane!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You need to resolve the P0455 first. P0441 just means the ECM didn't see the pressure change it expected to see at the canister when it turned on the Purge Valve, so it's probably a result of whatever is causing the large leak. If you check the Freeze Frames you'll probably discover the P0441 occurred first while the car was running, then the P0455 happened during EONV after it was parked. So you may well find damaged plumbing or a cracked canister under the car.


----------

